# .22 lr rimfire rifle scope



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

What scope so do you have or any recommendations


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

Nikon P-22 2X7 with Nikoplex reticles. The elevation adjustment is set up specifically for a 22 rimfire trajectory. At $179 it may be a little pricey for some peoples taste, but I like it. You can certainly get by with less if you're just wanting to use the gun for plinking. I set this gun up for squirrel hunting. By the same token you can pay a lot more if you're so inclined. I felt this was a happy medium.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I use a cheap Cabelas branded caliber specific 3-9 and it is great!! I can put it anywhere I want repeatedly out to 100 yards!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

i pre ordered the Pride Fowler 22 LR scope last wk. Shd be shipping in about a month. its pricey @ $350 but has a ballistic reticle showing the hold overs out to 200 yards. its first focal plane, 3x to 12x with a 42mm obj. gonna mount it to my Browning take-down. i ordered the rings and mount already; just waiting on the glass! Thank God i bought about 3k of bulk ammo about 4 yrs ago! i'll post reviews once i field test it.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have this one on my .22mag. http://centerpoint.crosman.com/scopes/ar22/CP392RG
You can't beat it for the price.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Burris fullfield 2 cant be beat on a 22. I have a 2-7 on my 77-22 and its all head shots out to 100yds. Ive beat the living heck out of that scope and it hasnt skipped a beat.
2-7 is the perfect 22 scope imo.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

I've seeing he centerpoint rimfire one at Walmart but I might look into the Burris


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have a Nikon Prostaff Rimfire 3x9x40

http://www.opticsplanet.com/nikon-prostaff-rimfire-3-9x40mm-riflescope-matte-w-bdc-150-reticle.html


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks will look into it


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a Primary Arms 4-16x44 scope on my CZ Varmint and a Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 on my other CZ 452


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a BSA Platinum 6-24 x 44 on my custom Ruger 10/22.


This is 10 rounds, at 50 yards.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Tasco world class on savage 22mag and marlin 60. simmons 22 mag on 10/22 take down. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Bushnell Banner is a great scope for a .22 long rifle,i have several .22's with these scopes on them,they work great,and the price and life time warrenty speak for itself.


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Leupold 4x

Rob the Rude, I like your style!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Simmons makes a couple especially for 22's. I have them on 2-22's and a 17HMR and am very satisfied with them.m


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll only use 1'' tube scopes even on .22's.I've had terrible luck with the 15.00 made for .22 scopes that usually came on the gun as a package deal.


----------



## gunnut1128 (Apr 25, 2013)

Try Mueller Optics! I have two of them and both are great. They are reasonably priced. The folks on Rimfire Central and Snipers Hide have good things to say about them.


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

I have an Old school Leupold 6x on my Ruko 22 sem and on my 22 mag I have an NC star long range 12 x 24 with Mil dot reticles. Some folks I know talk smack about the star but I'm a firm believer in match the gun to the glass to the round equalls ten rings and dead aminals. I still catch grief from them but they shut their pieholes after a nightg of varmint and head shots on pigs. By the way does anyone haved a solid line on either CCI 40 grain hollowpoint or solid copper rounds OR Winchester 40 gr solid or hollows? The Star does have an excellent warranty dept. I've used it twice but not for glass its been for their laser systems.


----------

